# Would someone please identify this fish?



## bbqski (Aug 18, 2013)

I just love it, but can't seem to find its identity (and I forgot to write it down at the LFS). Is it a male or female? Thanks!


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Placidochromis Milomo.

Best guess is she is a female by the rounded edge of the dorsal fin.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I was thinking it might be a juvenile or female nimbochromis livingstonii.


----------



## bbqski (Aug 18, 2013)

Whoa! This thing can be up to 11 inches big? And is there a chance she'll lose her spots? Thanks for the info. (And I just may be getting that 120 sooner than I thought)


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

It is not a Milimo. It is a Livingstoni. How big is it?? Looks small, so may be unable to sex. I thought mine was a female until he hit about 4+ in. Then he started getting the pointed fins and blue tint in his face. They do get big.


----------



## bbqski (Aug 18, 2013)

Its about 1 1/2 to 2 inches -- definitely a juvenile. Thanks again.  I better start working on the wife for the 120.


----------



## bbqski (Aug 18, 2013)

...and just out of curiosity, who fast do these Kalingos (as I now know) grow?


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

bbqski said:


> ...and just out of curiosity, who fast do these Kalingos (as I now know) grow?


Kalingo???

Nimbochromis Livingstoni is the species. I bought mine at about 1.5" 10 months ago. He is now about 4.5".

The rate at which they grow can depend on a lot of things in their environment. Tankmates, stress, fish temperment, amount of food, type of food, tank size, stocking levels, water quality, etc...

I have heard they can be aggressive, so far mine has been OK...

Hope this helps. Good luck..


----------



## Chloe Bell (Dec 26, 2012)

That is a really cute one.


----------



## bbqski (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's where I got the Kalingo name. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1158


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

bbqski said:


> Here's where I got the Kalingo name. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1158


Haha... Got me! 

Honestly though, I have never heard or seen them referred by that name.

It doesn't seem to common to me...


----------

